# Bmw 330d 2009 - Protection Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A 330d bimmer with 72000 kms for a protection detail with some extras like the full wheel detailing and a light rotary passage for removing 95% of defects , a one stage only.


























After washing and claying ( it take almost all day doing that in this case ) , wheels detailed , here the passanger rear side.










The Kit M rimms are a PITA to fully clean it...


















before and after


















New claying session and i did it a lot of time.










95% paint corrected , only deep scratches remained.


















Detailing it´s this , and a following of pictures explain that.


























Some Z2 Pro layers after and one CRock


































Lovely finish on the exaust now.


















Show room area.










































Detailed motor


























Regards

Rui


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Rui :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

stunning.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Great job, what a transformation. Looks fantastic


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Stunning finish!


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Amazing finish, that car was like a mangey dog before you cleaned it, it is now a pampered poodle !!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work buddy, especially for a one-stepper on silly-hard paint! Or is BMW paint hard over there??


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## MALC1 (May 1, 2006)

Just wondering did you have to 'de-rust' the wheel hubs much?A common problem I know.

Also my standard BMW twin tail pipes are polished chrome.
These look like a Matt finish....

Standard stuff?


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

When these came out I didn't like them at all. What was I thinking these look stunning!

You've done a particularly good job at making this one look spot on, well done mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work Rui :thumb:


Thanks Mario :thumb:



amiller said:


> stunning.


Thanks :thumb:



CJR said:


> Great job, what a transformation. Looks fantastic


And clean 



GSVHammer said:


> Stunning finish!


Thanks :thumb:



Simonhi said:


> Amazing finish, that car was like a mangey dog before you cleaned it, it is now a pampered poodle !!!


Yes its very true :thumb:



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work buddy, especially for a one-stepper on silly-hard paint! Or is BMW paint hard over there??


It came out very nice , only deep scratches remained , the swirls came off.
It´s very hard paint.



Nuzzy-B said:


> Very nice work:thumb:


Thanks man :thumb:



MALC1 said:


> Just wondering did you have to 'de-rust' the wheel hubs much?A common problem I know.
> 
> Also my standard BMW twin tail pipes are polished chrome.
> These look like a Matt finish....
> ...


its chrome matt finish , yes i did de-rust , primary and painted with high temperature paint.



Bungleaio said:


> When these came out I didn't like them at all. What was I thinking these look stunning!
> 
> You've done a particularly good job at making this one look spot on, well done mate.


Its very nice :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb turnaround on a very nice car - it looks as good as new now, if not better! :thumb:

Some more detail on the 'detail' (products used etc and 50/50 shots etc)would be nice. 

Alan W


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Superb turnaround on a very nice car - it looks as good as new now, if not better! :thumb:
> 
> Some more detail on the 'detail' (products used etc and 50/50 shots etc)would be nice.
> 
> Alan W


Alan

It was a "quick" job , it´s only a protection detail with a couple of extras , the removing of wheels and light rotary passage that was the enough to almost fully correct the paint.
I took 2 days work and 2 people.

If you want a more "detailed" work just see this 12 day work 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203840

Regards

Rui


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 2, 2008)

You are an artist!

Fantastic E92 aswel.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Looks amazing now, great job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dr. Phil said:


> You are an artist!
> 
> Fantastic E92 aswel.





Jochen said:


> Looks amazing now, great job!


Thanks Guys...
Im just a guy that loves detailing and cars :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

What a transformation Rui, Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> What a transformation Rui, Stunning finish:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job the car looks gorgeous now


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stunning result!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Excellent work again Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

danielhoworth said:


> Great job the car looks gorgeous now





mik73 said:


> Stunning result!





moshinho said:


> Excellent work again Rui


Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Stunning work!, Do like 3 series BMW's. Hope they are getting some new tyres soon, that 1 in the 2nd picture looks a bit slick.:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Excellent job!

Planning on getting my E91 (335d) done soon.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks great mate!
loving the new look exhausts too :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

josh263uk said:


> Stunning work!, Do like 3 series BMW's. Hope they are getting some new tyres soon, that 1 in the 2nd picture looks a bit slick.:thumb:


Yes its very true , the owner already trade them after the detail :thumb:



335dAND110XS said:


> Excellent job!
> 
> Planning on getting my E91 (335d) done soon.


Congrats for a great:thumb: car



Dizzle77 said:


> Looks great mate!
> loving the new look exhausts too :thumb:


The are very nice


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Georgous!


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great job, love the black grill aswell


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great turnaround


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent result!!:thumb:


----------



## noveitor (May 9, 2011)

Impressive BMW! just more or less than mine:wall::wall:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, car looks great. Wish i could get my black BMW to look that good. :thumb:


----------

